# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Les projets Apache iBatis et iBatis.NET migrent vers Google Code et vont s'appeler MyBatis et MyBatis.NET [Infos]

## Ricky81

Bonjour,

Clinton Begin, initiateur du framework iBatis (persistance SQL de modles objets Java) a annonc la nouvelle il y a quelques jours : les projets Apache iBatis hbergs depuis plus de 6 ans par la fondation Apache, vont migrer vers l'infrastructure Google Code et en profiter pour procder  un renommage.




> Eight years ago in 2002, I created the iBATIS Data Mapper and introduced SQL Mapping as an approach to persistence layer development. Shortly thereafter, I donated the iBATIS name and code to the Apache Software Foundation. The ASF has been the home of iBATIS for the past six years.
> 
> A lot changes in six years. By 2010 weve seen a great deal of innovation and change in the areas of development methodology, source control, social networking and open-source infrastructure. As part of the ASF, iBATIS has had only limited ability to benefit from some of these new developmentssome of which are not all that new anymore.
> 
> Our project has a committed team, a vibrant community, a great culture of cooperation and some exciting new releases. But we believe we can make it even better.
> 
> Therefore, the entire core development team of iBATIS has decided to continue the development of the framework at a new home and with a new name.


Rassurez vous, pas de discontinuit, ni de changement de licence.
De plus, l'quipe assurera un support pour les versions 2.3.5 et 3.0.1 GA pour iBatis, ainsi que 1.x et 3.x pour iBatis.NET

Nanmoins, que faut-il penser de ce choix ?
Un coup dur pour la fondation Apache qui tait jusqu' prsent la place de choix pour les projets Open Source communautaires prometteurs ?

 ::arrow::  La home iBatis sur l'hbergement Apache
 ::arrow::  La nouvelle home
 ::arrow::  mybatis sur Google Code
 ::arrow::  mybatis.NET sur Google Code
 ::arrow::  La FAQ concernant la migration

Voir galement :
 ::fleche::  Livre blanc sur iBatis

----------

